# Incubating with plastic grill between eggs and substrate.



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

I have seen a few breeders posting here and on other forums pictures of this new (to me) method and im tempted to try the it with my next batch of eggs.

This is what I mean.... 










Does this actually avoid humidity/substrate problems often associated with reptile egg incubation? 

Any comments?


----------



## arkreptiles (Sep 26, 2007)

Not entirley sure tbh but there was a thread on Captivebred discussing this and they put this link up - Accessoires for Grumbach incubators


----------

